

Ask HN: Financial Data (stocks) API for commercial app? - shail

Google's is deprecated. Yahoo is not supported.
Wondering if anyone has heard of something which I could not get to while searching online.<p>Any experiences?
If paid (obviously not insane), then how much and was it worth it.<p>Insane for me is like few thousand dollars per month is insane at least while I am building MVP)
======
NonEUCitizen
Yahoo (but not clear if ok for commercial, as opposed to hobby, app):

<http://www.gummy-stuff.org/Yahoo-data.htm>

------
skram
Definitely check out <http://www.programmableweb.com/apitag/?q=stocks>

